# Is Revere Cookware Safe?



## CuckooMamma (Aug 11, 2002)

I've felt comfortable with our cookware until recently when I realized I have one random Revereware pot that I use when everything else is used or dirty. I don't even know what it's made of! Is it safe to use?


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

I do believe that most Revere Ware is stainless steel and copper. I think that glass is probably the safest overall, but stainless is a good 2nd choice. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

I got rid of all of my non stick cookware years ago and bought all vintage Revere Ware on ebay. Most of it is from the 50's and it has held up so well. I love it.


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

The revere ware I have used was stainless steel and copper but it was a good 30+ years old and it might have changed. I think it's totally safe. I just avoid aluminum and non-stick. I use stainless steel, cast iron, and glass.


----------



## JShore (6 d ago)

ALERT: Don't put your Revere Ware in the oven if it has "bakelite" handles. Originally, it was considered safe and advertised as something you could do. Revere Ware changed that down the line. The handles are "Bakelite" and contain Asbestos and Formaldehyde. Do not dry sand Bakelite handles if attempting to restore them because of the Asbestos dust. Someone on Youtube is wet sanding them but I would be concerned about that breaking the original barrier. I just spent hours deep cleaning 3 of my mothers, circa 1950 Revere Ware to give to my brother and the thing was restoring the handles which are faded because she put them in the dishwasher. So of course I went on the web to find the best way to do that and found out all this information. Now I'm tempted to throw them in the trash, but I'm afraid someone would rescue them because they look so good!🤣


----------

